# Help - I need a name for my new photography business!



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm in the middle of making a website so I need to decide on one now so I can get the domain name.


Any ideas? I want it to be at least somewhat clever : ]


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

CM Photography
Black Horse Photography


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you! I like Black Horse Photography


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

there is a black horse photography already. I'm no good at naming stuff.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

myhorsesonador said:


> there is a black horse photography already. I'm no good at naming stuff.


You're right... It's Rissa, isn't it?


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I just use my full name lol. I am so bad at naming things (see: my username).


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Carleen said:


> I just use my full name lol. I am so bad at naming things (see: my username).


Haha, me too. I just use my horse's name for everything.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Let me try to think..

Forelock Photography
Hoof Print Photographics (get it, like a print of a photo?)

I am so lame, lol.
Does it have to do with horses?


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Haha, those aren't lame!

The photos are mostly of horses, yes, but the name doesn't necessarily have to be horse-related.

I wanted to do something related to the movie "They Shoot Horses, Don't They?"... (because I'm "shooting" them... get it? haha.)

But there's already an "I Shoot Horses" : [


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

mystique horse photography


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> mystique horse photography


That's probably what I'll end up doing : ]


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

CloudsMystique said:


> Haha, those aren't lame!
> 
> The photos are mostly of horses, yes, but the name doesn't necessarily have to be horse-related.
> 
> ...


I love seeing those ads that say "I Shoot Horses!" they always make me laugh!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Carleen said:


> I love seeing those ads that say "I Shoot Horses!" they always make me laugh!


Haha ; )


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

:] haha i like it


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hoof Prints is already the name of an equine photography business, they take photo's at local events where I live.

You could just go with one of your horses names, like Mystique :]


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

A Shot In The Dark Photography? Sure Shot Photography? uh. . . I'm no good at names either!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for the help, guys! It seems like all the good names are taken : [


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I like "A shot in the dark photography" May be a little long but I personally like it!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Mystique Photography was the first thing i thought of! lol i'm terrible at naming stuff though, glad you finally decided to do a business though because your pictures are always amazing!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

lilkitty90 said:


> Mystique Photography was the first thing i thought of! lol i'm terrible at naming stuff though, glad you finally decided to do a business though because your pictures are always amazing!


Thanks!

My BO put a page about me on her barn's website and is talking people about hiring me to do barn photo shoots


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Okay... I decided I just want a pretty word followed by 'photography.'


What do you guys think of Ethereal Photography, Silhouette Photography, or Epitome Photography?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

how awesome! and i kinda like Silhouette photography because it'll be easier to pronounce and read plus it just rolls off the tongue


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

lilkitty90 said:


> how awesome! and i kinda like Silhouette photography because it'll be easier to pronounce and read plus it just rolls off the tongue


Thanks! I think I like that one too : ]


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm terable with names, lol I named mine Zero Night Phototgraphy. Zero is my nickname and my friends al ways said that I was a knight, so I kinda put them together. hey I just realized your in tampa. were like 2 hours from each other. lol thats cool.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

myhorsesonador said:


> I'm terable with names, lol I named mine Zero Night Phototgraphy. Zero is my nickname and my friends al ways said that I was a knight, so I kinda put them together. hey I just realized your in tampa. were like 2 hours from each other. lol thats cool.


Awesome! I'm going to be in Ocala in November for a CTR : ]


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

CloudsMystique said:


> Awesome! I'm going to be in Ocala in November for a CTR : ]


 
ok stupid Q but what is a CTR? oh and while your here you should visit all our amazing tack stores!


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

I like Epitome Photography!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

myhorsesonador said:


> ok stupid Q but what is a CTR? oh and while your here you should visit all our amazing tack stores!


Competitive Trail Riding : ]

North American Trail Ride Conference (NATRC)

And I will definitely be visiting some tack shops while I'm there 





payette said:


> I like Epitome Photography!


Thanks! : ]


----------

